# what have you tried to reduce acne



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I've tried benz, saclyic, but they irritate my face and make it red. I wash my twice a day. But I still have this horrible acne, especially whiteheads which are so visible that it's embarrassing. Im thinking of cutting out milk and see if that helps. I eat a lot of cereal, pizza, mac and cheese, chocolate bars, and ice cream so who knows this might help. 

Or am I the only one who suffers from acne. :idea


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

birth control pills. it did get rid of my acne but it made me gain a whole sh*tload of weight.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

you can try going to your doctor and get prescription of Retin A. It encourages rapid cell turnover so you're less likely to get clogged pores that eventuate in acne. 

I've see chemical peels being used to combat acne too...such as Makeup Artist Choice TCA peels..

I think birth control pills may cause melasma if you're a girl and with a darker skin type


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

One thing you could try is apple cider vinegar, which I've heard a number of people raving about, and which I tried myself (not for acne though). I've heard a lot of things said about it, and I don't know the validity of it personally, but it may work by changing the pH of your skin, which changes the environment, and the microbial flora, making it less favorable for P. Acnes (the bug that causes acne) to grow, it also could kill it directly, and it could also help with sloughing off some of the top layers of your skin to prevent, and help dissolve plugged pores. It's cheap and easy, so it's worth a shot if you don't mind the smell. 

Another safe option is trying phototherapy. Instead of getting expensive treatments, or even buying expensive devices, you can make your own phototherapy doodad by combining 415nm and 660nm LED lights. I'm not sure the treatment regimen, or the light intensity required, but I've heard good things about the therapy. People have known that sun exposure helps control/eliminate acne, and research into why has shown that light of the 415nm frequency (blue) in particular destroys a certain molecule in the P. acnes bacteria (I'm not sure how the 660nm red light helps, but apparently it makes it quite a bit more effective). The benefit of using lights instead of sunlight is that you're not being exposed to UV light, which as I'm sure you're aware, causes skin damage.

If it's bad, and those aren't enough, you should go see your dermatologist. They are, surprisingly enough, the smartest of the smart doctors (the job is high paying and super easy so the brilliant lazy people go that route, the hard workers who are brilliant go into neurosurgery, and the greediest smart people go into plastic surgery lol), and they should know the best course of action.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Retin a was the only thing that actually got rid of my breakouts and blemishes but since it cost so much i stopped using it. I use a healing mask and now most of my pimples and scarring are gone.Drinking lots of water also seemed to help.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I use spectro-gel, it doesn't dry out your skin.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

when I was your age, I had suffer from acne, but after I get older, the acne reduces too..
I still have acne a little, I use acne lotion (gel is not working for me), you could try look for acne lotion at drug store


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Cut out dairy products from your diet. It worked for me...


----------



## Tarento (Dec 3, 2012)

Sleep with your face on a clean fresh towel everynight, your acne will be gone in less than a week. I have been doing this for several months now


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

My acne cures completely when I stay in the sun, then bathe in the sea, namely the Black Sea witch is salty.

So salt water to disinfect and sun to burn those motherf*kers.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Cut out all of the food you mentioned and eat plenty of fresh fruit and vegetables .
My acne got way better when I started eating healthy i completely stopped getting whiteheads. I've been eating a lot of greasy junk lately, including a lot of sugar, dairy, wheat-based products and am waking up with huge new spots everyday.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Benzoyl peroxide is the only thing that works well for me. I used to have horrible acne. It does make your face red and dry at first but that goes away after a couple weeks. It's worth it in the end. Also if I eat a lot of sugary food and milk products I tend to break out more so maybe try to limit that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I just use a salicylic acid wash in the shower. I have really sensitive skin so I am prone to getting red bumps anywhere my clothes rub against me. I also get acne on my shoulders.
Just that simple acne wash keeps it away though.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> I've tried benz, saclyic, but they irritate my face and make it red. I wash my twice a day. But I still have this horrible acne, especially whiteheads which are so visible that it's embarrassing. Im thinking of cutting out milk and see if that helps. I eat a lot of cereal, pizza, mac and cheese, chocolate bars, and ice cream so who knows this might help.
> 
> Or am I the only one who suffers from acne. :idea


 My hair has gotten kind of long recently. For me that causes breakouts.

Shaving daily can help keep your face clean too. Just some tips


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

My friend had very good results with Accutane. But it's a drug with many dangerous side effects.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Only diet changes helped, and it took months of following through to see a difference. I cut out almost all processed sugar and high glycemic foods (flour- and potato-based ones), which I think is the main thing that helped, though I changed other things at the same time. Supplements (omega-3, magnesium, zinc, vitamin E, vitamin D), decreasing omega-6 : omega-3 ratio and eating more vegetables may have also been helpful. Any of the foods you said you eat a lot of I would expect to trigger zits for me unless maybe I ate them in very small quantities (like, I try not to eat more than a couple of squares of bittersweet dark chocolate at a time). If I eat something sugary/floury I tend to get zits 1-2 days later, though my skin is otherwise clear now.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Go to Target and buy a $3 bottle of (organic) Apple Cider Vinegar. Buy a clean, empty spray bottle and pour some (not all) of the vinegar into it. Dilute it with water, around the same amount. (This will be your test mixture). Make sure your face is rinsed with water and dried before you apply. Spray the mixture into your hands and apply all over your face and neck. It may sting for a minute, but that should go away. I like to apply it twice a day. Once in the morning after I shower and once at night after I shower. It may have a vinegary odor, but that disappears after 20 minutes or so. I let it soak into my skin all day and all night. 

I have horrible cystic acne (mainly on my back and shoulders). In high school, it was more on my face. Since starting this regimen, the acne on my back has been reduced tremendously. The acne on my chest is barely visible. The acne on my face is completely gone. It takes a few weeks to a month to see results, so you must have perseverance. You may break out more than usual during the first week, but that's the vinegar purging out all the "unborn" acne. After awhile you will have pure skin.

I actually never dilute the vinegar. I just put it on straight. My skin can take it, but since you mentioned that mild products irritate your skin, you may want to dilute yours.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I swear, nothing seems to get rid of cystic acne. I've tried so many different things now. Only thing that seemed to work for me was clindoxyl but it stopped working after a while. Any ideas people?



Siren85 said:


> Retin a was the only thing that actually got rid of my breakouts and blemishes but since it cost so much i stopped using it. .


that **** burns! Same with stievamycin.


----------



## Kittylee (Nov 9, 2012)

Sulfur soap, witch hazel soap, and witch hazel astringent work for me.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

& You can scope out this website, acne dot org... Should you choose to.

I had my best luck with salicylic acid, & glycolic acid... Bought from paulas choice website. I only use the %1 salicylic to reduce irritation.

I use either straight jojoba oil, or cerave lotion (pump bottle)... & I use (johnson's yellow bottle)baby wash to cleanse my face. 
I still get minor ones, that only get big when I'm stupid and pick at them.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Go to Target and buy a $3 bottle of (organic) Apple Cider Vinegar. Buy a clean, empty spray bottle and pour some (not all) of the vinegar into it. Dilute it with water, around the same amount. (This will be your test mixture). Make sure your face is rinsed with water and dried before you apply. Spray the mixture into your hands and apply all over your face and neck. It may sting for a minute, but that should go away. I like to apply it twice a day. Once in the morning after I shower and once at night after I shower. It may have a vinegary odor, but that disappears after 20 minutes or so. I let it soak into my skin all day and all night.
> 
> I have horrible cystic acne (mainly on my back and shoulders). In high school, it was more on my face. Since starting this regimen, the acne on my back has been reduced tremendously. The acne on my chest is barely visible. The acne on my face is completely gone. It takes a few weeks to a month to see results, so you must have perseverance. You may break out more than usual during the first week, but that's the vinegar purging out all the "unborn" acne. After awhile you will have pure skin.
> 
> I actually never dilute the vinegar. I just put it on straight. My skin can take it, but since you mentioned that mild products irritate your skin, you may want to dilute yours.


I'm trying your advice. I have to say my face feels really clean right now and this is the first time using it! That's a good sign. I just put it on straight and my skin doesn't feel irritated. Hopefully this works. 

Edit: Another thing. *What do all you guys think about having an official acne treatment thread? We could bounce ideas off each other, show our progress, give support.*


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I swear, nothing seems to get rid of cystic acne. I've tried so many different things now. Only thing that seemed to work for me was clindoxyl but it stopped working after a while. Any ideas people?
> 
> that **** burns! Same with stievamycin.


It burns and makes my skin peel like crazy but it definitely works. I stopped using that and tried the Aztec healing clay. It is the only thing affordable that controls my acne right now.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

If you have medical insurance or can afford a visit, I would really recommend going to see a good dermatologist. For years and years I had terrible acne and none of the things I bought at a pharmacy or Proactive really helped; but when I went to a dermatologist just once she helped me a lot.

First, she told me not to wash my face with soap or anything but a product called Cetaphil (which is not by prescription, you can find it in the face wash section), which cleans your skin without irritating it, and it's really a lifesaver because it doesn't hurt your skin like soap does. A big thing of Cetaphil Daily Facial Cleanser costs 10-12 dollars, but lasts for months and months, and really makes a difference. Second, she prescribed creams like Tazorac gel for night and Duac Topical gel for daytime. These are expensive if you don't have insurance, but you're only supposed to apply a very small amount, so again, one tube of these products can last you a whole year. Also, you can get free samples from your dermatologist so you don't even have to buy the product because again, you'll only need to use a pea-sized amount for your whole face each day. For scars I use Mederma or a generic brand of scar gel/cream, and if you're consistent with it and re-apply many times a day, you should see results.

Before I went to see a dermatologist, high school was made doubly horrible because I was using all these over the counter products that would dehydrate my skin and cause it to be red, flaky, dry, and painful. Sometimes I had to go to school looking absolutely horrible, and I felt terrible about myself. Then after I started using Cetaphil I noticed a huge change, so believe me -- it's better to get advice from a skin doctor who can assess your skin (which is unique and so treatment has to be customized) instead of just buying products that are hit-or-miss.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Tea tree oil helps and it is not harsh on the skin.

Diet can make a big difference. I still get breakouts when I eat too much greasy food. I have also found that an ingredient that is in many supplements and sugar free candy causes me to break out. It is called stearic acid or magnesium stearate. I have never seen any one else mention this affect for stearate, but there must be others who are having it without knowing it.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Tea tree oil helps and it is not harsh on the skin.
> 
> Diet can make a big difference. I still get breakouts when I eat too much greasy food. I have also found that an ingredient that is in many supplements and sugar free candy causes me to break out. It is called stearic acid or magnesium stearate. I have never seen any one else mention this affect for stearate, but there must be others who are having it without knowing it.


tea tree oil? can that be found in a pharmacy? I don't live near a health food store or anything.

and ya, I keep hearing about diet. That is something that is extremely difficult as it has been a struggle most of my life. I can try my best at least.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

JoJoba Oil, it's the best oil similar to human oil, I use it now it helps balance dry and oily skin, try it or check it out on youtube first altho my acne has vanished a while ago maybe because i'm getting older but I also suffer of Dermatitis too..


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeinNirvana said:


> JoJoba Oil, it's the best oil similar to human oil, I use it now it helps balance dry and oily skin, try it or check it out on youtube first altho my acne has vanished a while ago maybe because i'm getting older but I also suffer of Dermatitis too..


another oil. cant it be found easily? dont live near a health food store.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> another oil. cant it be found easily? dont live near a health food store.


I don't know any other oil like Jojoba oil which could be the best for your skin and hair but you could buy it online make sure is 100% I think most of them are...


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.thelovevitamin.com/3028/choose-good-jojoba-oil-acne/

some good info.


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 5, 2012)

Lemon juice is the best remedy to reduce acne.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeinNirvana said:


> http://www.thelovevitamin.com/3028/choose-good-jojoba-oil-acne/
> 
> some good info.


A pattern I noticed is that even if you read about a product that works, you have to get the right type of it. Kinda sucks. :mum


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> A pattern I noticed is that even if you read about a product that works, you have to get the right type of it. Kinda sucks. :mum


In my opinion Jojoba oil is jojoba oil, either it works for you or it doesn't..

It may no help you with acne or it may but it sure will feel good for your skin so never give up trying, just relax we all been there before.


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

I have never had acne and I never understood why. I don't use anything to clean my face other than soap when I take a shower. My sister used to have mild acne though. She used Proactiv once for about 3 months and never broke out again.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I have moderate acne. I drink honey ginseng lemon tea twice a day (morning/night). I also spread a honey, cinnamon and nutmeg mixture on my face. I either leave it on for 15 minutes or overnight, and then wash it off with warm water. I use this method once a day. It greatly reduces pimples.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Iodine can make you break out. Salty foods often have a lot of iodine if they contain iodized salt. Also milk, seafood, and especially seaweed have a lot of iodine.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I tried sleeping with a towel on my pillow or whatever.

I don't think it helped, but always worth a try.

Luckily I'm not too acne-filled, but there are some times when it appears.


----------



## americanlifestyle7 (Dec 19, 2012)

*online pharmacy in india*

10 Tips for Preventing Acne
1. Keep your face clean.
2. Moisturize. 
3. Try an over-the-counter acne product.
4. Use makeup sparingly.
5. Watch what you put on your hair.
6. Keep your hands off your face.
7. Stay out of the sun.
8. Feed your skin.
9. Exercise daily.
10. Chill!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I only have a bit on my face now, but mostly black heads. I have severe acne on my back. I went to the doctor the other day to get a flu shot and they had to see it because I was wearing long sleeves and it was so embarrassing. I use back wash and some acne product called clean & clear. I had it on my chest two years ago and that made it go away completely. I think I might have to go to a dermatologist because it's really, really gross and there is no way people cannot notice it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Neutrogena does not work, that's for sure.


----------



## Faye2011 (May 7, 2012)

Follow what dermatologist said on you.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

500 mgs of niacin daily worked a miracle on me and I'm not even sure how, my skin has improved so much that I need only take it every other day. (skin type-mild to moderate) I wish someone could explain this to me. The huge improvement may partially be attributed to simply getting older, but I don't think that is the main reason. The oral and topical medications prescribed by my dermatologists little affected my skin, there was only a marginal improvement when I was on doxycycline. The B vitamins themselves never worked and irritated my skin badly, proactiv never helped, and I could have saved a regrettable amount of lossed money and mental/emotional pain if I knew about niacin.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> Only diet changes helped, and it took months of following through to see a difference. I cut out almost all processed sugar and high glycemic foods (flour- and potato-based ones), which I think is the main thing that helped, though I changed other things at the same time. Supplements (omega-3, magnesium, zinc, vitamin E, vitamin D), decreasing omega-6 : omega-3 ratio and eating more vegetables may have also been helpful. Any of the foods you said you eat a lot of I would expect to trigger zits for me unless maybe I ate them in very small quantities (like, I try not to eat more than a couple of squares of bittersweet dark chocolate at a time). If I eat something sugary/floury I tend to get zits 1-2 days later, though my skin is otherwise clear now.


I indulged a little bit for the holidays and had a thin sliver of pumpkin pie plus a half slice of bread at dinner on Christmas, then small amounts of sugary chocolate later. I ended up with three large, painful zits at once, which is worse than I'd had in probably around a year.


----------



## Shrinking Violet (Oct 11, 2010)

I had moderately bad acne for a long time. It's quite a bit better now. Acne can be a complex thing, but here's what I've learned:
- Food allergies cause inflammation, which can make acne redder and more noticeable
- Sugar, and particularly foods that spike your blood sugar levels (i.e. refined sugar and grains) create the hormonal environment for acne in some people
- Emotional stress also plays with hormones that stimulate glands in the skin - I've definitely noticed a link between high stress levels and acne
- Physical stress adds to it as well - if you're not sleeping well, exercising too much, working too hard, etc.
- Topical treatments are a band-aid solution, since acne is an internal issue - however, something that makes your skin peel could help reduce skin congestion
- Jojoba oil seems to help my skin - it's easy to strip all the oil from your skin trying to clean it, and that leaves it unprotected - after washing my face (while it's damp), I take 2-4 drops of the oil and spread it around with my palms then I dry my face gently with a clean face cloth


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

As weird as it may sound. If you have a big one that is halfway ripe you can put toothpaste on it and it will dry out/ become ripe.I don't have too much of a problem with it. 

I'm sure most of it is caused by not enough sleep/chips.


----------

